# 1" Copper main



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

1" Main came apart. 
Previous "plumber" didn't insert the pipe all the way inside the fitting.










My repair










All the mess in the crawl space from the leak.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like the previous "plumber" was fighting water in the line or does not know how to solder.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

It looks to me like he just tinned the outside of all of those fittings.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

This main came apart twice, House was built in 2006. I don't know why but original plumber didn't insert the pipe inside the fitting and it blew apart after 5 years. Then he called "plumber" (that what HO said), to me it looks like a handy hack repair, and it came apart again. Finally he called me to do it right.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That crawl space looks nice, I will have to post a pic of the typical east Texas crawl space.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I could have fixed that with a sharkbite


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> That crawl space looks nice, I will have to post a pic of the typical east Texas crawl space.


This is a nice big crawl space. Not counting 6" of water on the ground.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> I could have fixed that with a sharkbite


Why do that, if I can do it right?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rusak said:


> Why do that, if I can do it right?


What sharkbite is not approved for that ??????


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> What sharkbite is not approved for that ??????


There is a lot of garbage that's approved, it doesn't mean I will use it. 
In my book sharkbite is not a permanent repair.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rusak said:


> There is a lot of garbage that's approved, it doesn't mean I will use it.
> In my book sharkbite is not a permanent repair.


Dam another guy to good for sharkbites :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Dam another guy to good for sharkbites :laughing:


 I wonder what kind of unforeseen catastrophe it will take to bring him around?

I distinctly remember when it happened to me.

I was running around like a chicken with his head cut off at 3:00 AM in a parking garage in Downtown Seattle when the hot water tanks several floors above me started siphoning (some idjit several floors above opened up a faucet and broke the vacuum). While my guys were racing around tarping off cars in the garage, I was frantically pulling everything out of the back of my van looking for the 3/4" shark bite ball valve the guy at the Supply House gave me as a 'sample'.

I went and looked at a hair salon in the same building several months ago -- The ball valve is still there after all these years and holding just fine.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I wonder what kind of unforeseen catastrophe it will take to bring him around?
> 
> I distinctly remember when it happened to me.
> 
> ...


I've used sharkbites on PB repairs before, there is a use for them, but not when better options available. I've seen sharkbite leaking, they're not bullet proof.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rusak said:


> I've used sharkbites on PB repairs before, there is a use for them, but not when better options available. I've seen sharkbite leaking, they're not bullet proof.


So, you *have* gone over to the Dark Side when catastrophe struck.

I distinctly remember reading you saying "There is a lot of garbage that's approved, it doesn't mean I will use it".

Sounds like you have betrayed your principles at least once (I'm consciously ignoring the plural 'repairs', btw.

I'm not judging you, just pointing out that some of us have made our peace with the changing landscape of the Trade.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> So, you *have* gone over to the Dark Side when catastrophe struck.
> 
> I distinctly remember reading you saying "There is a lot of garbage that's approved, it doesn't mean I will use it".
> 
> ...


Let's put it this way, I will use sharkbite when I have no other options available. I avoid them on copper or pex as a permanent repair. I have pro-press in case I can't sweat copper because of water in the line.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rusak said:


> Let's put it this way, I will use sharkbite when I have no other options available. I avoid them on copper or pex as a permanent repair. I have pro-press in case I can't sweat copper because of water in the line.


Sounds reasonable. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Sounds reasonable. Thanks for the clarification.


Hackbites! !!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rusak said:


> 1" Main came apart.
> Previous "plumber" didn't insert the pipe all the way inside the fitting.
> 
> 
> ...


 






That previous 'plumber' was a nitwit. The copper pipe was hardly inserted into the hub of the fitting! I think a blind guy could have done a better job, sheesh! If you look inside of the copper fitting, you don't see any solder.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the dude that did the original plumbing/repair needs to learn how to solder :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I think the dude that did the original plumbing/repair needs to learn how to solder :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


That's what I told HO


----------

